# New shooting sticks



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Seen these on tv today look like a good product Michigan based company too
https://hart-shot-shooting-sticks.myshopify.com/


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks pretty good, pricey though.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yep, a little pricey

This is what I use, but I made my own

http://www.bipodshootingsticks.com/


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

This is what I use except with u Yoke. The swivel and can be used from sitting to standing, and can usually be found on amazon or ebay for about $40.00. I would like it if they could be used as individual walking sticks when doing long hikes in or with weight like when big game hunting. I have a friend that does quarter turn fastners for aircraft so I may see if he can figure something out for me.

http://www.vanguardworld.us/photo_video_us/pro-b62.html


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont know if anyone actually looked at the video on the link I provided. But the sticks also work of bows, takes the stress and weight off your bow hand and arm. My son used his pair holding his bow in position, when I called his last bull elk in 2 years ago, also work great for handguns when standing.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Yep, a little pricey
> 
> This is what I use, but I made my own
> 
> http://www.bipodshootingsticks.com/


That is one slick looking outfit .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

C2C, they are very easy to make. just find shock corded tent poles and either tie a strip of rubber about 3 inches from top, or wrap some large rubber bands same place. I used the green castration bands, you could even drill through both poles and put a nut and bolt. Then get some latex tubing 4-6 inches long and slip on both sides at top.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

thanx for the info , I just may try that


----------



## eastgoeswest (Mar 7, 2017)

Any of you guys ever try these? I got a set but I think theirs an issue with the legs.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sticks look ok.I was more focused on the way he was holding his rifle. looked like he was resting barrel on his toe.

to each their own but I wouldn't do that, any more then , I would rap mouth around barrel.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, that's his toe, hopefully he still has them all.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum eastgoeswest.

I use the Stoney Point rapid pivot sticks. I think you can get these now the all the big box stores llike Cabelas and online (Midway, Amozon and the like),


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Fishshoot said:


> This is what I use except with u Yoke. The swivel and can be used from sitting to standing, and can usually be found on amazon or ebay for about $40.00. I would like it if they could be used as individual walking sticks when doing long hikes in or with weight like when big game hunting. I have a friend that does quarter turn fastners for aircraft so I may see if he can figure something out for me.
> 
> http://www.vanguardworld.us/photo_video_us/pro-b62.html


I use the same ones as Fishshoot, probably because he got me hooked on them and they have been great. No issues to speak of.


----------

